# Zippo in my Life



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I have had a slingshot in pocket for as long as I can remember. Over the years the shooter has changed but always in my pocket abd the same story as my knife. But yesterday whrn I got home and emptied my pocket into that (man pile) we all have, I noticed something I have always overlook. My zippo lighter. My first and only zippo. I picked it up and looked at it for a bit, light it and closed it a few times. The feel, sound, and smell triggered so many memories. A whole decade in fact. I have had this lighter in my pocket for 11 years now. Crazy how time flys. 
What about you? Do you have a zippo in your life?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have many and always have one on me right now I have a 4 leaf clover with the clover wearing off.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I stopped smoking in 2002 but I carried my old Zippo from the mid-60's through 2001. I tried a refillable butane lighter once, but it just didn't feel right and I never liked the disposable ones.

I recently met a guy who collects Zippos. He has over 300 of them.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've never smoked but I have a Zippo. They are just cool!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> I've never smoked but I have a Zippo. They are just cool!


That's how I am I never smoked but never know when you may have to stay the night in the woods or on a island fire can be a beautiful thing when you stuck I have maybe 40 or 50 of them my self I am always on the look out at flea markets and yard sale I find a lot of venders that sale old knives sell them too.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I never smoked and wont start, but I have a Zippo Blu (which cost me 40eurs here, fudging import taxes n stuff...) I got it mainly for paracord singing xD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My wife's father was smoker. So for her, the smell of the fuel, and that classic sound, reminds her of Dad.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It got lost in some of the boxes in the storage when I quit. But I carried a #4 for almost 20 years.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i also dont smoke, but i have a plain silver one. its almost twenty years old. when i worked as welder, i used to use it to light the cutting torch when i didnt have the darn striker nearby.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Aries666 said:


> I have had a slingshot in pocket for as long as I can remember. Over the years the shooter has changed but always in my pocket abd the same story as my knife. But yesterday whrn I got home and emptied my pocket into that (man pile) we all have, I noticed something I have always overlook. My zippo lighter. My first and only zippo. I picked it up and looked at it for a bit, light it and closed it a few times. The feel, sound, and smell triggered so many memories. A whole decade in fact. I have had this lighter in my pocket for 11 years now. Crazy how time flys. What about you? Do you have a zippo in your life?


I carried a Zippo from 1976-2004 when a heart attack and was forced to stop smoking. I own somewhere around 15-20. Got them for XMas from my children for years. My last one had a big green 4 leaf clover on it for luck. If i can find thebox they're stored in i'll post a pic.
I even have one that dates back to 1967, my Dad carried it while in Vietnam.
Thnx For The Memories, Mike


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as a few. I've never smoked but at present have somewhere around 50 that bring whittled down from around 150. I sold most of them and kept the more collectable or unusual ones. Some Niagra falls factory ones a silver one etc. I'll post some piccies.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i ran across a pic that i took of my zippo lighter when i was messing with my camera one day, so i thought i'd share. as you can see, mine is just a generic type of zippo, but it has served me well. especially since im not a smoker.


----------

